# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hello From A Real Old Reptis

## Reptis

A friend of mine told me about this place. I've owned a python ever since I was a wee one.....And that's a very long time. 


Right now I have just one a very nice girl, Lilith.

----------


## Boanerges

Welcome to BP.net  :Salute:

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

Welcome! How old is your Lilith?

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## Reptis

> Welcome! How old is your Lilith?


She will be 30 years old May 31. A friend of mine special bred her for me a long time ago.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Hello! Hope you enjoy your stay! We have people from all walks of life and every age bracket here. You will surly find some great info and people  :Good Job:

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> She will be 30 years old May 31. A friend of mine special bred her for me a long time ago.


Its really nice to see members with older snakes. It shows she has been well taken care of. Thats awesome.

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

> She will be 30 years old May 31. A friend of mine special bred her for me a long time ago.


One thing u will learn here is pics are a must  :Good Job: 

Got any  :Very Happy:

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## JLC

> A friend of mine told me about this place. I've owned a python ever since I was a wee one.....And that's a very long time. 
> 
> 
> Right now I have just one a very nice girl, Lilith.


Welcome aboard!  :Handshake: :  Who can we thank for sending you our way?  :Very Happy:

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## waltah!

Welcome to Bp.Net. Is your friend a member here as well? We love it when member refer their friends. I'd love to see pics of Lilith for sure.

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Welcome aboard, can't wait to see pictures of you and your girl  :Good Job:

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

'Oldies but Goodies' are always welcome around here...are your are too :Wink: 
What kind of snake is she?

Welcome - Jim Smith will tell you "We've been expecting you for some time now."

Sorry, Jim always love that!

You are among friends :Good Job:

----------

Reptis (04-21-2010)

----------


## musicalKeyes

Welcome welcome welcome! I hope one day my little guys can be thirty and still in my care, wow! You must be doing something right, I bet she's a big beautiful girl  :Smile:  Enjoy your stay  :Welcome:

----------


## dr del

Hello,

It has come to the staffs attention that this account "Reptis" is, in fact, a second account set up by the user "Arsinoe" purely for the purposes of trolling on the board as she has done on many other sites.

Since this breaks the following rules of the site;




> 5. ONE account per member. You may not have more than one member-name/ID for your private use. If you have a member-name/ID already and wish to change it, you must notify an Admin before making any such changes and explain why you feel such a change is necessary. Not all name-change requests will be honored, but names changed without a prior request and permission will automatically be disabled, and could possibly result in the original account also being suspended either temporarily or permanently.





> 9. In no way may a member impersonate or claim to be another person or entity, whether real or fictitious. Doing so could result in a temporary and/or permanent ban from the site.





> 11. No posts or messages may be made or sent containing viruses or other harmful content or in any way intended to disrupt the normal flow of communication in or the operations of the Site in any way. Violation will result in immediate and permanent ban.





> 20. Participating at BP.net is not a right...it is a privilege. If it should come to our attention that a member has expressed clear derision of BP.net with the apparent intent to bring harm to the site, that member may be permanently banned.


We see no reason why we should tolerate this persons presence on the site.

These accounts, and any others they may create, will be banned immediately.


dr del

----------

_A.VinczeBPs_ (04-21-2010),barres (04-28-2010),_Beardedragon_ (04-22-2010),_BuckeyeBalls_ (04-21-2010),_CoolioTiffany_ (04-22-2010),_dsirkle_ (04-21-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (04-21-2010),_Hulihzack_ (04-22-2010),_Jay_Bunny_ (04-22-2010),_jben_ (04-22-2010),JLC (04-21-2010),_j_h_smith_ (04-22-2010),Kaorte (04-22-2010),_musicalKeyes_ (04-22-2010),Nuzum1978 (04-22-2010),rabernet (04-21-2010),_Royal Morphz_ (05-08-2010),Seru1 (04-22-2010),_tonkatoyman_ (04-22-2010),_waltah!_ (04-21-2010)

----------


## capitalB

awwwwww thats a downer!! :Mad:

----------


## Elise.m

That's too funny. 

Just a question, when her accounts are banned, can she view the website as a "guest" or is her entire IP address blocked?

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

If she can view the site i like the idea of that  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LunaBalls

> That's too funny. 
> 
> Just a question, when her accounts are banned, can she view the website as a "guest" or is her entire IP address blocked?


Yea, I'm Wondering That Too.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

i kinda hope she can view it lol, it just seems comical to me.  Even if her IP is banned, what if she cares enough to proxy?  O_o

----------


## jfreels

There are two sides of the coin for allowing her access as a guest.  

On one side, she will be able to see the facts that are posted and MAYBE learn something if she'll open her mind.  

On the other side, if she finds something posted about her or sees something posted that might support one of her "theories", she may go out of her way to create another account (at a friends, work, proxy, etc...).  

As far as her posts go, maybe sticky why she was banned for a week or so.  That way people who knew her presence on the board can see what she did and know why she left instead of asking in random threads.  Let all the other posts fall into the depths of the interweb.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Any one can view the site, they simply cannot post in threads, nor can they access hidden areas, such as QT. Etc.

Bruce

----------


## barres

I was wondering why Arsinoe had gotten banned.  It is always good to be a part of an online forum where the rules are enforced.  It is good to be here.

----------

